# ~~ HOW OFTEN DO I FEED RHOM? ~~



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

got a new rhom,,, been bout a week maybe . . .

the guy i got it from said he feeds it like once a week . . .

it's kinda skinny . . . but i unno if it's just cuz it's a sanchez or what . . but . . .

HOW OFTEN DO U GUYS FEED YOUR RHOMS?!?!

i want to do everyday for a maximum strength super rhom right . . . but . . . he'll probably only eat about 1 bite a day . . . not even a mouthful, just a little bite . . . .

he's 7 inches . . pretty sure he's a rhom, cuz n e other sanchez at 7 inches wouldnt look like this right? he still has some glitter but . . . i can tell he's maturing into a dark grey, almost black

so HOW OFTEN SHOULD I BE FEEDIN EM?!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

You can feed him every other day or everyday depending on how much your rhom will eat


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah, its like trying to feed a human, we only eat when hungry, maybe they got a small appetite, just when they want to eat they'll eat i guess


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> You can feed him every other day or everyday depending on how much your rhom will eat


i try to feed mine once a day, but all he ever eats is a bite or two


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd feed a 7" Rhom every other day (3 times a week)







!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Feeding and Nutrition Forum

Harry


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i think thay eat less than a red when put one on one mine only eats real good if i feed him 2 times a week ... other than that hes lazy,


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

i feed my 11" 2-3 times a week.


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

I feed my 4" once every 3 days, and he still will only take at most 3 bites out of tilapia or shrimp.

Also do not feed them feeders early, it may look cool but they are so picky afterwards its hard to break the habit.


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

bc_buddah said:


> got a new rhom,,, been bout a week maybe . . .
> 
> the guy i got it from said he feeds it like once a week . . .
> 
> ...


You keep saying " sanchez " ? I think you mean Serra.... as in Serrasalmus......a Sanchezi is a Serrasalmus Sanchezi and a Rhom is a Serrasalmus Rhombeus.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

gimmemyshit said:


> got a new rhom,,, been bout a week maybe . . .
> 
> the guy i got it from said he feeds it like once a week . . .
> 
> ...


You keep saying " sanchez " ? I think you mean Serra.... as in Serrasalmus......a Sanchezi is a Serrasalmus Sanchezi and a Rhom is a Serrasalmus Rhombeus.
[/quote]

ya ur right . . .thats what i meant . . .sorry guys . . . i'ma worthless drug addict . . . i'm hoping to quit in a matter of hours . . . infact i'm going to use right after this post and hopfuly quit . . . please pray for me







i'ma mess

peace n luv :'(


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

bc_buddah said:


> got a new rhom,,, been bout a week maybe . . .
> 
> the guy i got it from said he feeds it like once a week . . .
> 
> ...


You keep saying " sanchez " ? I think you mean Serra.... as in Serrasalmus......a Sanchezi is a Serrasalmus Sanchezi and a Rhom is a Serrasalmus Rhombeus.
[/quote]

ya ur right . . .thats what i meant . . .sorry guys . . . i'ma worthless drug addict . . . i'm hoping to quit in a matter of hours . . . infact i'm going to use right after this post and hopfuly quit . . . please pray for me







i'ma mess

peace n luv :'(
[/quote]

If you are serious.....I wish you goodluck.....I have struggled for years with staying away from destructive behavior. You have a very beutifull Rhom there......looks healthy.


----------

